# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Help Help!! Laptop bật nguồn không lên. Cac bạn chỉ giúp mình với.

## tungover

chào các bạn!
laptop của mình vừa đi vệ sinh hồi đầu tháng đến hôm nay đang dùng thì tự nhiên nó bị tắt nguồn, mình kiểm tra lại thấy đèn tiếp xúc giữa adapter va laptop vẫn sáng nhưng ấn nút power thi ko có hiện tượng gì xảy ra cả (y như không vào điện), mình cũng đã tháo nguồn và pin đợi 10 phút sau gắn lại thì ko có gì khả quan hơn. bạn mình nói bị lỗi main nên minh thấy hơi hoang mang. anh em nào biết xin chỉ giúp mình cách khắc phục hoặc tình trạng của máy với. thanks các bạn

----------


## banthe247

lỗi chip vga hoặc chết ic nguồn rồi bạn ơi, bạn mang ra cửa hàng nào uy tín nhờ họ xem giúp di, giá sửa tầm 350k thôi.

----------


## mrhieuson

lỗi chip vga hoặc chết ic nguồn rồi bạn ơi, bạn mang ra cửa hàng nào uy tín nhờ họ xem giúp di, giá sửa tầm 350k thôi.

----------

